# Keep just one - which is it?



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

If you had to get rid of all effects but one. Which is the one that you would absolutely have to keep?


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

reverb - gotta have reverb!


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Excluding the ones in your amp? EHX Deluxe Memory Man delay!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Ummm, does a Line 6 M13 count?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I was thinking along the lines of any add-on pedals or rack effects. So assuming that the amp had nothing built in, what would be the one effect that you have used/own that you simply could not get rid of.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

lbrown1 said:


> reverb - gotta have reverb!


+1

Dave


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Overdrive pedal.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I was thinking along the lines of any add-on pedals or rack effects. So assuming that the amp had nothing built in, what would be the one effect that you have used/own that you simply could not get rid of.


That's easy: AxeFx. That's the one rack unit I could not live without now. Addict through and through. I'm working on a new track that features the updated Brownface model heavily -- wait until you guys here this thing. Whoa.

For floor-based effects it's got to be my superdelay. That and an amp and I could be happy.

Edit: This forum name should change. It's rack-ist right now.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

iaresee said:


> That's easy: AxeFx. That's the one rack unit I could not live without now. Addict through and through. I'm working on a new track that features the updated Brownface model heavily -- wait until you guys here this thing. Whoa.
> 
> For floor-based effects it's got to be my superdelay. That and an amp and I could be happy.
> 
> Edit: This forum name should change. It's rack-ist right now.


Who makes this AxeFX and what can it do?


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Who makes this AxeFX and what can it do?


[YOUTUBE]XAJfONBq89U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Who makes this AxeFX and what can it do?


 ne1roc covered it. You can also check out forumite Samhill's (Mark Day) videos:

[youtube]bZeks0GFuXg[/youtube]

Most things Mark has posted in the last year are Axe-Fx: http://www.youtube.com/user/samhillband

Scott Lerner, noted Dumble and AxeFx owner, has spent a bunch of time coping his favourite Dumble tones with his AxeFx. He says it's close enough to play ball for him. Check it out:

http://www.scottlernermusic.com/axe/HATaxe.mp3
http://scottlernermusic.com/axe/GoneFlatAxe.mp3

And then there are my clips. These are my main Duran Duran Tribute patches (but pre-9.0 firmware...I really need to re-do them with the updated models especially the new Brownface which has fast become me new favourite clean-to-dirty amp):

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/870088/AxeFx/redwirez/rectoorange-g12m-v30.mp3
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/870088/AxeFx/redwirez/solo100heavy-g12m-v30.mp3
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/870088/AxeFx/redwirez/solo100light-g12m-v30.mp3
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/870088/AxeFx/redwirez/topboost-ac30-celestionblue.mp3
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/870088/AxeFx/redwirez/topboost-p12r.mp3

And some older ones:

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/870088/AxeFx/bangbangstrat.mp3
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/870088/AxeFx/buttery1.mp3 (using just guitar volume to change overdrive of an amp)

Three different ways of getting crunch (I did these for the-patient and they're in a thread on here):

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/870088/AxeFx/crunch1.mp3
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/870088/AxeFx/crunch2.mp3
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/870088/AxeFx/crunch3.mp3

And one more Yellow Ledbetter 'cause I love that tune:

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/870088/AxeFx/yellowledbetterstrattrem.mp3

And how about the Axe-Fx taking some pedals? Maybe one of Mark Hammer's pedals? Yea that sounds good:

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/870088/sounds/mhammer/scramblerplus3.mp3
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/870088/sounds/mhammer/scramblerplus.mp3

Works just like an amp. Cooool.

Ohhhh...or some dub-type delay? Yeaaaaa:

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/870088/sounds/dubdelay.mp3

That's expression-pedal controlled feedback at the end on the delay. With repeats that dirty up. Oh my, oh my.

And remember that single coil vs. 'bucker for metal debate? That clip I made was Axe-Fx:

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/870088/sounds/chug.mp3

And of course:

http://www.fractalaudio.com/

There's a forum with a user clips section that's just chocobloc full of clips.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Christ, that thing sells for $1700 !!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Christ, that thing sells for $1700 !!!!


I know -- what a STEAL! It'll replace your Eventide, your Korg SDD3000, your Palmer PGA-04, your POD Pro -- that's like $5k worth of kit right there!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Reverb and distortion on the amp, volume on the axe, that only leaves wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Just a good, flexible distortion pedal for me


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

germanium treble boost- actually its all im using anyway-


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Seriously, only dirt. Depend on the amp I have but for now I really dig my Hoof Fuzz !


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

+1 Deluxe Memory Man


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

zurn said:


> Excluding the ones in your amp? EHX Deluxe Memory Man delay!


Reverb is something I always seem to have running, but who wouldn't if they had a Princeton Reverb. Seriously, I got so used to it with my Fender, that I miss it if I can't dial some in. However, I like it *just* a tad past three on a typical Fender blackface-type amp. Past five and you'd better channel your inner Dick Dale. Although the thought of only one effect is terrifying for a pedal nerd like me.

Shawn.


----------



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

Tube Works Real Tube Overdrive OR my Diamond Fireburst ......hard to choose but it has to count that I could cut it down to two possibilities right??  

P.S. the Dice Works Muff Diver would run a very close third....haha


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

If we're talking external effects the one I would keep is my boost pedal. If built in amp effects count though,like many, I really like my amp tremolo and reverb. I don't know if I could choose to go without tremolo, so reverb would have to go.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Buzz said:


> +1 Deluxe Memory Man


Couple of votes on the memory man, what is it doing for you?


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

Im a metal guy, i couldn't live with out the dirt.. Jekyll and Hyde overdrive


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

For me it's a dirt pedal, either overdrive or distortion or fuzz.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

my vintage Russian big muff Pi. my first guitar pedal and the only one I will never sell.


----------



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

*I would keep*

If I had to get rid of everything on my pedalboard and could keep just one pedal it would have to be my phaser pedal.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Up until yesterday it was a compressor. I have a Deluxe so reverb is a given. Then I received my GC Gear alley overdrive .. I have to have some time with it first.

Mooh you break me up.... I have a wah but I never seem to set it up ... I thing about batteries. Been to too many stores just before gigs looking for batteries


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

The only thing I really need is my OCD.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

dufe32 said:


> The only thing I really need is my OCD.


 Yea, but what pedal would you keep?


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Yea, but what pedal would you keep?


I would keep the OCD ;-)

I truly don't need much effects, I like to get dirty, bare bones r'n'r. But that's just me.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

dufe32 said:


> I would keep the OCD ;-)
> 
> I truly don't need much effects, I like to get dirty, bare bones r'n'r. But that's just me.


Are you saying that because of your OCD you wouldn't be able to take any pedals off you're board?


----------

